# How many DARPA DEF3D serial number and quantity of production?



## bound (Dec 15, 2014)

DEF DARPA serial number from product specification to analyze, DEF3D should be a fourth model series, the DARPA (final model).
Because DEF3D functions, properties, use the field (on aircraft carrier detection is applied) and DEF1,2,3 there are very different, and stereotypes, production time is different.
Personal opinion: The DARPA sequence should be: DEF1, DEF2, DEF3A / B / C, DEF3D.
Again, the original message is displayed, DEF3D series, only 50 had production numbers it is possible to start from C00551 C00560 end, because I've seen a few DEF3D serial number is: C00567, C00573, C00591. Recently, however, the number of eBay DEF3D bird above is actually C00659!
If serial number start from C00567, 50 had only to number C00616. If the serial number have C00659, then, is that the number of production DEF3D of over 50? ? ?
Of course, SUREFIRE serial number seem sometimes not clear.


----------



## Rat (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey Bound
Did you buy that C00659 ?

My DARPA DEF3D serial numbers are above already :naughty: C00573 5K version & C00567 8K version.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bound (Dec 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> Hey Bound
> Did you buy that C00659 ?
> 
> My DARPA DEF3D serial numbers are above already :naughty: C00573 5K version & C00567 8K version.
> ...


Hi Rat,
I did not buy C00659.
I quoted you 573,567 pictures, I hope you do not mind.:santa:
Ha ha ha


----------

